#ubuntu-ch 2015-06-21
<nath3lf> Hi, I jacked up my laptop and I'm wondering if there is a way I can create a disk image similar to a windows so that I can restore from that backup on my new machine
#ubuntu-ch 2016-06-21
<rick__> Hi, I have a question about installing Ubuntu
<rick__> does the installation dvd have the software on it for dial up networking?
#ubuntu-ch 2017-06-22
<graphixnut> can anyone answer a question for me please?
